# The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Mai 2011)

*The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*

Soeben habe ich das Spiel beendet und das Ende lässt mich ähnlich ratlos zurück, wie jenes von DA2.
Ich werde nun nicht komplett alles mit Spoilertags versehen, eventuell jene Dinge, die durch die Fraktionswahl beeinflusst werden, damit ich niemandem zu viel für den zweiten Durchgang verrate. 

Wie schon in Teil 1, habe ich Geralt wieder mit den Scoia'tael zusammenarbeiten lassen. Roche war mir zwar auch irgendwie sympathisch, aber ich schlage mich dann doch lieber auf die Seite der Anderlinge, schon allein, um in den Genuss zwergischer Gesellschaft zu kommen, die vor allem in Teil 2 sehr charmant war...auf eine rülpsende, furzende Art und Weise.   
Bereut habe ich es nicht, da Vergen eine schöne Basis darstellt und es ist ziemlich cool, 



Spoiler



dass man dann praktisch einen goldenen Drachen unterstützt.


Erfreulich fand ich, dass erneut keine öden Gut/ Böse- Szenarien benutzt wurden:


Spoiler



Sowohl Vernon, als auch Iorweth nutzen Gewalt, um ihre Ziele durchzusetzen, aber keiner von Beiden erschien mir als kompletter "Bösewicht". Der Elfenanführer unterstützt ein gutes Ziel (das Pontartal für alle, in gleichberechtigter Koexistenz), verschont Vernon im Wald, hindert den Lynchmob daran Stennis zu töten, obwohl ihm das herzlich egal sein könnte und sein Wort hält er ebenfalls.
Vernon überraschte mich hingegen bei der Quest, bei der man in Henselts Lager schleichen muss, indem er Geralt trotz dessen Zusammenarbeit mit den Rebellen dennoch half und rettete.



Ich dachte ja, dass ich irgendwann vor die Wahl gestellt werde, entweder weiter zu Iorweth zu halten, oder doch Vernon zu helfen, dem man ja irgendwie etwas schuldig ist, sollten die Zwei ein weiteres Mal aufeinander treffen; das wäre auch unangenehm geworden, aber die Entwickler legen noch eine Schippe drauf: entweder rettet Geralt 



Spoiler



Saskia, für die man den gesamten zweiten Akt gekämpft hat


, oder er rettet Triss und pfeift auf die Rebellen.
Eigentlich keine Wahl, aber es fiel mir dennoch schwer, 



Spoiler



meine Verbündete schließlich bekämpfen zu müssen.



Daher bin ich schon etwas enttäuscht, dass ich am Ende nicht erfahre, wie es den anderen Figuren im Spiel erging: 



Spoiler



hat Iorweth die Portalreise nach Vergen trotz seiner Verletzungen überlebt und kann geheilt werden? Was passiert mit Saskia, nachdem Geralt sie verletzt im Wald zurücklässt? Wird der Fluch gebrochen? Was ist Eilhart widerfahren? Wo zur Hölle war Roche im dritten Akt? Haben sich Zoltan und Rittersporn in Vergen ordentlich benommen?


Und und und...das wird man dann also vielleicht im dritten Teil erfahren, wenn es wohl Richtung Süden geht.

Ansonsten: großartiges Spiel, hat mich stellenweise ebenso emotional berührt wie die Romanvorlage, toll in Szene gesetzt.
Und nun genug der vielen Worte, jetzt kann ich mir ja endlich das Artbook anschauen, ohne auf Spoiler zu stoßen.


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*

Ich habs gestern Nacht durchgespielt, allerdings so ziemlich das Gegenteil von deiner Geschichte   

Im ersten Teil hab ich mich am Ende auf die Seite des Ordens geschlagen, in Teil zwei war die Entscheidung schon schwieriger, vor allem weil sie relativ früh kommt und weil Iorveth deutlich sympathischer ist als noch sein Kollege aus Teil 1. 
Nach dem ich also mit Roche gesegelt bin, bin ich 



Spoiler



im kaedwenschen Kriegslager unter Henselts Führung gelandet.


 (Ja, das ist der, der im Brief, der der Schachtel beiliegt, so toll von Rittersporn beschrieben wird   Der Brief tauch ja dann auch ingame auf und hat eine wichtige Rolle). 



Spoiler



Nachdem ich also mit Dethmold's Hilfe den Fluch von Henselt gelöst und das Schlachtfeld von Geistern befreit habe, ist der König mit seiner Armee zum Angriff übergegangen, nicht ohne zuvor Roche's ganze Mannschaft zu hängen und sich an Ves zu vergreifen, alles nur weil Roche an einer Verschwörung gegen den König beteiligt war.





Spoiler



Also steht man plötzlich gegen Kaedwen und gegen den König.. den ich letztlich Roche überlassen habe welcher ihn dann auch getötet hat.


Also schnell weiter in Akt 3, Roche will 



Spoiler



Dethmold kriegen


 und ich muss



Spoiler



Triss retten


 und den 



Spoiler



Kingslayer


 erwischen!
Triss



Spoiler



musste ich natürlich zuerst retten


, 



Spoiler



was dem


 Roche 



Spoiler



gar nicht so gefallen


 hat und er deshalb 



Spoiler



allein das Kaedweni-Lager angegriffen hat um die Tocher von Foltest Dethmold zu entreißen,


 das hat wohl auch geklappt. 



Spoiler



Dethmold


ist aber entkommen und das 



Spoiler



Kind zu spät befreit,


 am Ende verzieht sich



Spoiler



Roche samt Kind ins Nirgendwo und wartet bis sie erwachsen ist.


Trotz der ganzen Verschwörung



Spoiler



der Zauberinnen


, die zumindest ein bisschen nachvollziehbare Motive haben (nagut, wen man 



Spoiler



Nilfgaarder


 ist, sagt man das bestimmt auch), hab ich 



Spoiler



Sile entkommen


 lassen, aber 



Spoiler



Letho musste


dran glauben.


Spoiler



Nilfgaard


 hat also die 



Spoiler



Schwimmflügel


angezogen und überquert 



Spoiler



grade die Jaruga


 um die nördlichen Königreiche 



Spoiler



anzugreifen, während


 Temeria sich 



Spoiler



vorerst in Provinzen aufteilen


 wird.
Nächstes Spiel, ich komme!

Nachtrag, weil deinen Beitrag nochmal gelesen: Was den Hauptfiguren bzw.
 Freunden (die übrigens deutlich weniger eingebunden sind, als noch in 
Teil 1) widerfahren ist, ist bei mir eigentlich relativ klar:



Spoiler



Zoltan und
 Rittersporn sind sicher aus Vergen rausgekommen, Iorveth hab ich trotz 
allem in Vergen die Haut gerettet, Dethmold ist entkommen, Henselt tot, 
Sile hab ich auch entkommen lassen. Ach ja, den Drachen hab ich am Ende 
von seinem Leid erlöst 



Neben dieser epischen Hauptquest, interessanten Nebenquests, den ganzen Charakteren usw. hat das Spiel dennoch nicht die Faszination von Teil 1 erreicht. Das liegt in meiner Meinung vor allem an fehlenden, sich einprägenden Schauplätzen (z.B. aus Teil 1: 



Spoiler



Kirche von Meliteli, dreckiges Vizima-Viertel, riesige Kornfelder


etc.). Das Spiel ist einfach voll auf die Hauptgeschichte zugeschnitten, was außenherum natürlich wenig Platz lässt. Auch die Monsteranzahl ist gesunken, nur



Spoiler



3


nennenswerte Bossmonster und auch sonst nur wenig verschiedene Gegnertypen. Aufgrund der mangelnden Schauplätze gibts auch keine bezaubernde Atmosphäre eben jener, ich erinnere z.B. an die 



Spoiler



Schwestern-Geister Quest in den Feldern von Akt 4 oder die Quest mit diesen Mini-Leuten, die auf Katzen reiten, Detektivspiele mit Raimund, die traurige Kirche der Pestopfer, der unfreiwillige Werwolf etc.


Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Witcher 2 ein herausragendes Spiel, das ich sofort wieder kaufen würde und mir sehr viel Spaß und schwierige Entscheidungen gebracht hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*

Interessant, was alles so passiert, wenn man mit Roche unterwegs ist. Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, wie man Henselt erleben würde, wenn man nicht mit den Rebellen gegen ihn ist, aber das, was du beschreibst klingt sehr beruhigend.     

Da sind die Anführer der Rebellen schon deutlich zahmere "Feindbilder". 
Iorweth ist kein Monster und tatsächlich deutlich pragmatischer und wichtiger als Yaevinn, was auch eines der Themen in einem Dialog zwischen ihm und Geralt ist; übrigens eine der wenigen Auswirkungen meines Spielstandimportes.  
 Saskias Ziel ist durchaus annehmbar und sie ist vernünftig genug, 



Spoiler



sich nicht als Drache zu outen, um ihr Vorhaben voran zu bringen.


(erfährt man das überhaupt, wenn man im Heereslager landet?)
Daher fand ich es auch bitter, dass Geralt 



Spoiler



letztendlich gegen sie kämpfen muss, wenn man nicht bereit ist, Philippa zu helfen und dafür Triss zu opfern. Denn dadurch wirft man praktisch die Rebellen zurück, denn auch Iorweth wird im Zuge dieser Entscheidung verletzt und stirbt wahrscheinlich, wenn man nicht eingreift und die Plünderer erschlägt, die ihn, als sie ihn schwer mitgenommen in den Ruinen finden, gefangen nehmen wollen.


Fand ich fies, wo man sie vorher alle so unterstützt hat, aber es gab keine Alternative. Da ich Geralt 



Spoiler



beide jedoch verschonen ließ, bzw. rettete, bin ich etwas versöhnlicher gestimmt.


  

Was die Änderungen am Spielablauf betrifft, bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Die Sammelquests aus Teil 1 sind Geschichte, dafür fühlt es sich so an, als würde es weniger Nebenquests geben, die dafür aber mehr Relevanz besitzen, als das Sammeln von Ertrunkenenhirnen.    
Aber es stimmt: kleine Intermezzos wie die Geschichte um die Hochzeit auf dem Land in Teil 1, gibt es in der Form nicht, es ist sehr auf die Hauptquest zugeschnitten.

Toll finde ich hingegen, dass es nun eine wesentlich deutlichere Auswirkung der Verbündetenwahl gibt: zwei komplett andere Startpunkte im zweiten Akt, wodurch der Weg bis zur Aufhebung des Fluches anders ist und auch der dritte Akt scheint sich dadurch deutlicher zu unterscheiden. Im ersten Teil spürte man natürlich die Konsequenzen, aber die Gebiete waren die gleichen, auch wenn man zB am Herrenhaus andere Zugänge nutzte.
Auf Rebellenseite empfand ich es zB nicht so, dass die Freunde weniger als in Teil 1 eingebunden sind: 



Spoiler



man nimmt Rittersporn auf ein Quest mit, macht mit Zoltan und zwei seiner Kumpel eine Mine unsicher und schleicht sich schließlich mit Iorweth in die Stadt im dritten Akt.


 Fand ich ok.    
Ich nehme an, die Temerier im Lager in Loc Muinne sind freundlicher, wenn man mit Roche ankommt?    

Alles in allem hat es einen deutlich gestraffteren Eindruck gemacht; ich könnte noch nicht einmal sagen, wie lange ich gebraucht habe, da die Hauptgeschichte spannend war und die Zeit schnell zu vergehen schien.

Was mir noch beim Lesen deines Beitrages auffiel: die Eindeutschung mancher Eigennamen ist etwas urig. Ich habe die englische Sprachausgabe mit deutschen Untertiteln benutzt und manchmal irritierte das schon etwas. Es waren ja nicht nur Kleinigkeiten wie die Schreibweise (Iorveth/ Iorweth, Tansarville/ Tancarville), der Hexer Auckes heißt im Deutschen zB. Egan, aber das bezieht sich vielleicht auch auf die Übersetzung der Romane.


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*

Ja, Yaevinn war mir total unsympathisch, ich hab mich aber dennoch für Roche und gegen Iorveth entschieden, einfach weil ich dadurch erhöhte Chancen sah und mich ungern auf die Seite von aufständischen Rebellen schlage.
Saskia 



Spoiler



ist der Drache


?     Ich glaub da gabs mal ne Anspielung, mir war das aber beim Kampf auf dem Turm nicht bewusst     Es wurde nur deutlich gesagt, dass 



Spoiler



Philippa mittlerweile den Drachen kontrolliert, während er im Prolog noch frei war


.

In Loc Muinne war eigentlich jeder freundlich zu mir, die Temerier natürlich, der Orden auch, Radovid sowieso. Man muss sich dann eben entscheiden, ob man ins Lager 



Spoiler



d





Spoiler



er Nilfgaardener oder der Kaedwenis


geht, wo es dann zum Gemetzel kommt. 

Ich find das ja alles sehr interessant, 



Spoiler



Sile und die Loge


wollen eigentlich nur das Pontartal erobern und geben den Auftrag, Demawend zu töten.



Spoiler



Letho


ist aber eigentlich mit dem 



Spoiler



Nilfgaard-Obermotz


 im Bunde und nimmt sich gleich noch Foltest vor, sodass 



Spoiler



Nilfgaard in den Norden einmarschieren


 kann. Deshalb hab ich 



Spoiler



Sile letzlich


 enkommen lassen, 



Spoiler



Letho musste


 aber dran glauben.

Vielleicht muss man im nächsten Spiel ja an die temerische Grenze,



Spoiler



Yennefer befreien und dann den Kaiser von Nilfgaard erledigen   



Ich hab das Spiel komplett in englisch gespielt, so wie den ersten Teil auch schon. Eigentlich spiel ich die meisten Spiele auf deutsch, aber der Witcher ist auf englisch einfach viel besser.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ja, Yaevinn war mir total unsympathisch, ich hab mich aber dennoch für Roche und gegen Iorveth entschieden, einfach weil ich dadurch erhöhte Chancen sah und mich ungern auf die Seite von aufständischen Rebellen schlage.
> Saskia
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe, du wolltest nicht doch noch ein zweites Mal spielen, dieses Mal auf der anderen Seite.   :-o  

Ich war auch etwas baff: (*also nicht lesen, falls man das selbst noch erleben möchte!*):


Spoiler



Bei der Belagerung von Vergen wird Geralt beinahe getötet, als er mit Saskia das Tunnelsystem sichert. Die Rebellin verwandelt sich in ihre Drachengestalt, um den Hexer zu retten, weigert sich aber, sich dem Volk so zu zeigen, um die Moral zu steigern und die Schlacht zu gewinnen. Das richten die Rebellen schon selbst, auch dank Iorweth, der zuvor gen Süden gezogen war und mit zahlreichen Bogenschützen zurückkehrt.
Eilhart hat dort aber schon die Kontrolle, da Saskia vergiftet wurde und das zuvor von Geralt besorgte Gegengift einen Kontrollzauber beinhaltet.
Im dritten Akt kann man die eingekerkerte Eilhart befreien, dann würde sie den Fluch aufhaben, aber dafür müsste man Triss opfern.



Das habe ich nicht ausprobiert und weiß daher nicht, ob sich die Szene auf dem Turm verhindern lässt, ich kann es mir aber nicht richtig vorstellen.

Letho habe ich übrigens 



Spoiler



laufen lassen. Ich wollte das Ende sehen.


  
Und ich denke auch, dass es im dritten Teil 



Spoiler



zu den Nilfgaardern geht.


 Die Schweine.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und und und...das wird man dann also vielleicht im dritten Teil erfahren, wenn es wohl Richtung Süden geht.
> 
> Ansonsten: großartiges Spiel, hat mich stellenweise ebenso emotional berührt wie die Romanvorlage, toll in Szene gesetzt.
> Und nun genug der vielen Worte, jetzt kann ich mir ja endlich das Artbook anschauen, ohne auf Spoiler zu stoßen.


Jaaa, lasst mich 



Spoiler



Nilfgaard niederbrennen! Die halbe kaiserliche Armee hab' ich eh schon über die Joruga gehen lassen!


  



Spoiler



Emhyr, ich häng' Dich an Deinen Eiern auf!


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*

Wenn ich das nochmal durchspiele, dann mit den gleichen Entscheidungen wieder, ich mach das immer so, ich hab "meinen" Weg gewählt. Ich kann das nicht einfach nochmal auf der anderen Seite spielen.. bin da vielleicht ein bisschen komisch    

Emhyr ist bestimmt nicht gut auf Geralt zu sprechen, immerhin ist er der Vater von (Achtung, Mega Spoiler) 



Spoiler



Cirilla von Cintra


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Jaaa, lasst mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdammt, ich kann es auch kaum erwarten. Die nächsten Jahre werden lang.   




chbdiablo schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nochmal durchspiele, dann mit den gleichen Entscheidungen wieder, ich mach das immer so, ich hab "meinen" Weg gewählt. Ich kann das nicht einfach nochmal auf der anderen Seite spielen.. bin da vielleicht ein bisschen komisch


Nein, das geht mir ähnlich. Den ersten Teil habe ich mehrfach beendet, aber nie auf Seiten des Ordens. Außerdem gab es gewisse Dinge, die ich einfach nicht anders machen konnte: 



Spoiler



Abigail töten lassen zB.


Und so wird es wohl auch im zweiten Teil sein. Geralt wird Iorweth auf dem Elfenhügel immer das Schwert zurückgeben, da ich auf keinen Fall dem schmierigen Loredo die Genugtuung geben möchte, sein Teilziel erreicht zu haben. Triss wird auch



Spoiler



immer befreit werden, da ich ungern sehen möchte, dass ihr das Gleiche widerfährt wie Eilhart, obwohl die es verdient hatte.


 Das war dennoch übel.   

Und ich glaube, es würde mir auch schwer fallen gegen die Leute zu sein, die ich zuvor unterstützt habe, ebenso wie ich in anderen RPGs selten komplett böse spielen kann. Klingt wirklich komisch, ist aber so. 
Das habe ich bislang nur in KOTOR und im zweiten Neverwinter Nights geschafft.

Aber mal schauen...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*

Mittlerweile habe ich es dann doch mal übers Herz gebracht, Triss nicht aus dem Lager zu holen und siehe da: auf Seite der Scoia'tael habe ich dadurch das mMn denkbar beste Ende bekommen. 


Spoiler



Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es möglich sein würde, den Fluch von Saskia zu nehmen, nachdem Eilhart weg ist, aber es hat tatsächlich geklappt.



Somit bin ich bezüglich des Endes etwas versöhnlicher.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich es dann doch mal übers Herz gebracht, Triss nicht aus dem Lager zu holen und siehe da: auf Seite der Scoia'tael habe ich dadurch das mMn denkbar beste Ende bekommen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Aber was passiert dann mit Triss?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mittlerweile habe ich es dann doch mal übers Herz gebracht, Triss nicht aus dem Lager zu holen und siehe da: auf Seite der Scoia'tael habe ich dadurch das mMn denkbar beste Ende bekommen.
> ...





Spoiler



Letho befreit sie und passt auf sie auf, bis Geralt und Iorweth bei ihm im Lager der Temerier ankommen. Dann läuft eigentlich alles so ab wie bei dem Ende mit Triss, außer, dass man weiß, dass Geralts Verbündete noch leben. Iorweth begleitet Triss und Geralt am Ende. Ich nehme an, auf Vernons Seite wird es ähnlich sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> ...


Ah, dankeschön für die Info.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: The Witcher 2: Die Geschichte (ausdrückliche Spoilerwarnung!)*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Spassbremse schrieb:
> ...


Bitte, bitte. 

Das fühlte sich schon fast wie eine Belohung dafür an, dass man es über sich bringt, Triss im Stich zu lassen.


----------

